# In der Maske malen??



## Apophis (18. Juni 2001)

Also,
ich habe zwei Bilder, das eine als Drahtgitter, das andere gerendert. Ich füge das eine Bild in das andere als zweite Ebene ein, dann mache ich das obere zu einer Maske und dann kann ich Verläufe einfügen, so dass man halb Drahtgitter und halb gerendert sieht.
Wie kann ich jetzt aber mit einem Pinsel z.B. das Drahtgitter "wegmalen", also dass das durchsichtig wird. Wenn ich dann in der Maske mit einem Pinsel male, dann passiert nix.
Was mache ich falsch??

Dankeschön


----------



## Scalé (18. Juni 2001)

du hast warscheinlich mit weiß gemalt.
weiß bedeutet es ist nicht durchsichtig und schwarz heist komplett durchsichtig. dazwischen geht es stufenlos aufeinander zu 
Versuch mal als farbe schwarz und mal dann mit dem pinsel.


----------



## Apophis (18. Juni 2001)

Ich hab mit allen möglichen Farben gemalt, aber es geht nicht!


----------



## Scalé (18. Juni 2001)

passiert garnichts oder malt er nur auf dat bild?

Ach ja probier mal das:
markier einfach in der ebenenübersicht die ebene mit der maske (einfach anklicken) und geh dann in die kanalübersicht. da müsste ein zusätzlicher kanal sein. blende alle kanäle aus und den ein und mal mal da drauf rum


----------

